# Team Logo Request



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I am in need of a Team PAIN logo for my team in the VIP FFL league. I want the color to be black unless you think another color looks better and a list of my fighters below it. For the text font go here, to see what kind:Formfound.com Font | dafont.com I am wanting the background just to match the background of the forum, so it will blend in.... Any work will be appreciated, unfortunately i can't really donate any points right now, had a few bad breaks on Vbookie, lol. Thanks


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

You would like the color to be black but you want the background to be transparent? I'm not understanding too well.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

B-Real said:


> You would like the color to be black but you want the background to be transparent? I'm not understanding too well.


By color i meant Text color. Does that clear it up?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I hit TREY up on MSN, and we worked out the specs and he made what i was wanting, thanks anyways B-real.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, okay, no worries. It looks awesome.


----------

